# London - Financial District - The Square Mile



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Summer in the City  kay:

Finsbury Square - EC2 




































































































City of London Police Officers





































Artillery Ground - The City - Honourable Artillery Company 

http://www.hac.org.uk/














































More Finsbury Square Pics










Summer Beach at Finsbury Square kay: 





































City



















Broadgate Centre - 'The City' - At Night



















Summer at Canary Wharf - Beer Gardens and Televised Sport kay:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

London nice as always...thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Outstanding photography! Great place.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

London City Airport (Docklands) Serving Canary Wharf
and the City.

http://www.londoncityairport.com/


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Canary Wharf is great during the summer and i watched a couple of games there during the world cup .


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Canary Wharf is great during the summer and i watched a couple of games there during the world cup .


Glad to see England are now on the up, and hopefully we will have
big screens in places like the Wharf for Euro 2008. kay:  

As for the Wharf, it's turned in to a superb area now, with an ambundance of bars, restaurants, shops and is great in the summer when there are so many places to sit outside and have a coffee or a beer. kay: :cheers: 

Btw thanks for your comments.  kay:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Loved Canary wharf in the summer when they have free entertainment in Canada square, a great mix of people there plus a great atmosphere.


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

great pics! beautiful.. :drool:


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

you've outdone yourself...well done

keep em comin :horse:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

neorion said:


> you've outdone yourself...well done
> 
> keep em comin :horse:


  kay:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic! I love this city!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Fantastic pictures! London is such a beautiful city...I hope to visit it eventually. kay:


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Lovely cameltoe!


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*The City Building Boom*

Both the City and the Wharf are growing fast.

Much of the City is listed and can't be altered or built on, but
many of the post war buildings which replaced the buildings
bombed during WW2 are now being replaced by ambitious
schemes. The Article even fails to mention Ropemaker Place,
Broadgate Tower, Dashwood House etc - all under construction
in the city.

http://business.guardian.co.uk/story/0,,1973345,00.html


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

A few of the big City of London projects under construction -

20 Fenchurch Street - the 'Walkie Talkie' 




















122 Leadenhall Street - 'The Cheesegrater'










Bishopsgate Tower - "The Pinnacle" 















































Heron Tower - City of London




















One New Change 



















Dashwood House



















Reclad - Old Stock Exchange Building (Complete)










Broadgate Tower (Artists Impression)










Broadgate Tower - (Nearing Completion)










Willis Building - Complete










Drapers Garden Redevelopment










New Street Square




























Ropemaker Place



















Walbrook




























*Other Major City of London Schemes U/C include 
Crown Place, Riverside House, Cannon Street Station 
Redevelopment, 64-74 Mark Lane, Smithfield Market, 
St Botolphs House, 100 Middlesex Street, Watermark 
Place and numerous others.*






 kay:


----------



## DiscoPiratePolarBear (Nov 15, 2006)

Great thread!

What London lacks in height it makes up in quality.

The thing I love the most is that a lot of thought goes into how a building will affect, shroud or enhance the surrounding buildings. In most cases the location affects the size and shape of the towers. Unlike many other cities where buildings are just thrown up wihout much consideration of how it will affect the skyline.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

DiscoPiratePolarBear said:


> Great thread!
> 
> What London lacks in height it makes up in quality.
> 
> The thing I love the most is that a lot of thought goes into how a building will affect, shroud or enhance the surrounding buildings. In most cases the location affects the size and shape of the towers. Unlike many other cities where buildings are just thrown up wihout much consideration of how it will affect the skyline.


I totally agree :yes:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*City of London - St Bartholomew's Hospital*

Hospital Website - http://www.bartsandthelondon.org.uk/

St Bartholomew's Hospital or “St Barts” was founded in 1123
as a priory, church-hospital for the poor and the needy. 

In 1546 King Henry V111 granted St Bartholomew’s to the 
City of London. Situated next to today’s Smithfield Meat 
Market, this area is steeped in London’s bloody history.

Smith-field’s were renowned as one of the major executions 
sites in London, many suffering the “Traitors Death” including 
Scottish Hero, William Wallace in 1296.

Barts Museum, The Great Hall and the Tomb of it's founder,
as well as a plaque to William Wallace.

Notice King Henry VIII statue in the centre of the Old
Gatehouse.




























Paintings in the Great Hall include originals by William Hogarth.

'Christ at the Pool of Betheda' - William Hogarth (1736)










'The Good Samaritan' - William Hogarth (1737)






































St Barts Redevelopment




























The Original St Barts Courtyard, which is being restored during the
redevelopment.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

The City of London's other famous or infamous Hospital
was the Royal Bethlem known as 'Bedlam'.

Bethlem has been a part of London since 1247, first as a priory
for the sisters and brethren of the order of the Star of Bethlehem.

Its first site was in Bishopsgate Street (where Liverpool Street s
tation now stands). 

In 1330 it became a hospital, and it admitted the mentally ill in 1403.

Early sixteenth century maps show Bedlam, next to Bishopsgate,
as a courtyard with a few stone buildings, a church and a garden. 

Conditions were consistently dreadful, and the care amounted to
little more than restraint.

Today the Royal Bethlem 'Bedlam' still treats the Mentally Ill but in
far better conditions at South Norwood.

History of Bedlam -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bethlem_Royal_Hospital

http://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/archive/exhibits/bedlam/bedlam.htm

William Hogarths - Famous Painting of Life inside Bedlam - A Rake's Progress.



















The Royal Bethlem Today -


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Jaeger you are fucken awesome, man.

Love all these great London pics and now some history, too. :applause:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Cheers NZer kay:

A couple of examples vast array of plaques within 
the Square Mile. 

Take note Starbucks :lol:




























Commemorating the founding of Sydney - Australia
































































Dr Samuel Johnsons House - off Fleet Street


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

The Italian Painter Canaletto lived in London for a period
and painted pictures of the 'City of London' as it was then.










Acouple of examples of Caneletto's painting of the 'City of
London' - Note how the Churches dominate the Skyline.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

wow amazing paintings


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> wow amazing paintings


kay: 

The sketch with the Ladies on the wall is from Somerset House,
which borders the City near to Temple Gardens.

Somerset House Today.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Other Notable Developments close to the City include Shad Thames
on the opposite side of Tower Bridge to the City. St Katherines
Dock and Limehouse Basin are also notable developments close to
the City - both are just East of the City. St Katherines Dock being
adjacent to the Tower of London.

Tower Bridge and Shad Tames Warehouse District - with it's narrow
streets, pavement cafes and general Dickensian feel to it.
































































Limehouse Basin










St Katherines Dock


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*Maps of the City of London - London's Financial District*


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

:happy: Jaeger you are my new favourite forumer on SSC.
Keep up the good work, buddy.I never get tired of looking at photos from the very centre of that wonderful city.:cheers:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

NZer said:


> :happy: Jaeger you are my new favourite forumer on SSC.
> 
> Keep up the good work, buddy.I never get tired of looking at photos from the very centre of that wonderful city.:cheers:


Cheers NZer kay:

Although when it comes to beautiful countries NZ must be
virtually top of the list kay:

I will post probably post more pics in the future, 
anyway here's a couple of the City of London for now  kay:


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

St Pauls is just magnificent.
Why is there only a clock on one of the two towers though?

yeh NZ is pretty.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

guess they thought there is no need for two :dunno:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

NZer said:


> St Pauls is just magnificent.
> Why is there only a clock on one of the two towers though?
> 
> yeh NZ is pretty.


I honestly don't know why there is just one clock, when
there are two towers.

As for NZ, it is a great country, and of course so is Perth and Oz,
I take it you are a New Zealander living in Perth.

Any way added some more pics above for you, all the best  kay:


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Bandwidth limit exceeded on the first page,2bad.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

marcobruls said:


> Bandwidth limit exceeded on the first page,2bad.


All sorted out now :wink2: kay:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Jaeger i want to give you a hug :hug:


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Jaeger said:


> I honestly don't know why there is just one clock, when
> there are two towers.
> 
> As for NZ, it is a great country, and of course so is Perth and Oz,
> ...



Thanks for the extra pics, they are very good.
All these pictures make me want to visit London more and more,I just love how there is literally history around every corner and it looks so, so urban-I love it.

Yes I am a New Zealander living in Perth, have been here for about 1 year and liking it so far.


cheers Jaeger.:cheers:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

NZer said:


> Thanks for the extra pics, they are very good.
> 
> All these pictures make me want to visit London more and more,
> I just love how there is literally history around every corner and
> ...


There is a lot of history in the City kay: 

Glad you are having a good time in Perth and hope you come and
see London and Europe soon. kay: :wink2:

As for the City, and talking of Urban I haven't posted any pics of
the Barbican. Personally I am not a big fan of brutalist concrete
structures, however the Barbican is extremely pleasant with it's
greenery and gardens, lake, tropical conservatory, sports and 
leisure facilities, cinemas, galleries, cafe's and restaurants and
the Barbican Arts Centre. 

The Barbican Centre is the largest performing arts centre in 
Europe and is located in the north of the City of London.

The apartments within the Barbican are also extremely pleasant
and the area is well sought after.


Barbican Arts Centre Website - http://www.barbican.org.uk/

Barbican Cinema - http://www.barbican.org.uk/film/

Barbican Living -http://www.barbicanliving.co.uk/

Barbican Estate (Wiki)- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbican_Estate

Barbican Arts Centre (Wiki) - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbican_Arts_Centre














































































































































































Barbican Tropical Conservatory



















Possible New Development at Milton Court 
near the Barbican Centre.


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

More great pics Jaeger.

Wow, the Barbican looks like it was a brutalist 60's complex that has actually been cleaned up and become a place that people would choose to visit?


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Nice work Jaegar. This plaque has ties to the history of Greeks in London who first brought the coffee-house to Britain.










http://www.untoldlondon.org.uk/news/ART38889.html


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

NZer said:


> More great pics Jaeger.
> 
> Wow, the Barbican looks like it was a brutalist 60's complex that has actually been cleaned up and become a place that people would choose to visit?


The Barbican is okay, it's increasingly becoming hidden by the new
city financial cantres and skyscrapers. The Barbican was built on
an area of Land that was totally flattened by German Bombs during WW2.

I am not really a fan of concrete, however much of the concrete 60's brutalism has been demolished and the Barbican remains as an example
and reminder. 

The Arts Centre is supposed to be good and it receives a plentiful supply of money from the City Corporation. Although it all seems a bit trendy to me and the kind of place Social Workers, people with too much facial hair and Guardian Art Critics would hang out of an evening.

For me there are far nicer theatres and concert venues in London, but the Barbican estate seems quite a pleasant inner city place to live, with good transport links.

The Pan Peninsula (Docklands) and other schemes will soon overtake the Barbican in height, and new areas close to both the city and the wharf are becoming ever more desirable.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

neorion said:


> Nice work Jaegar. This plaque has ties to the history of Greeks in London who first brought the coffee-house to Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the sign is on Jamaica Tavern St Michael's alley in the 
Cornhill area of the City of London in the City, as for which 
nationality opened it, I don't know. 

Sadly I don't know much about the Greek Community.

Right next to the City Financial Zone is Clerkenwell,
the traditional home of London's Italian Community.

St Peters Italian Church - Clerkenwell - London



















Sicilian Avenue - Bloomsbury (London) - Home 
of many fine Italian Restaurants



















A Sicilian Wedding in Clerkenwell - London










Italians Celebrating Winning the 2006 World Cup 
in London's Soho.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

neorion said:


> Nice work Jaegar. This plaque has ties to the history of Greeks in London who first brought the coffee-house to Britain.


Greeks brought coffee house to Britain eh?
Not really mate :
-The first person recorded in history to brew coffee in England was an international student named Nathaniel Conopios from Crete.
-It was in Oxford that the first English coffee house was opened in 1650 by Jacob a Lebanese Jew.
-The first coffee house in London was opened in 1652 by an Armenian man named Pasqua Rosée. Originally brought to London as a servant by the merchant Daniel Edwards.


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Worldclass city,i hate the modern stuff  id take an empty victorian street over a crowded 1980's square anytime.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

El_Greco said:


> Greeks brought coffee house to Britain eh?
> Not really mate :
> -The first person recorded in history to brew coffee in England was an international student named Nathaniel Conopios from Crete.


 First brew from a Cretan. Crete is part of Greece.




El_Greco said:


> -It was in Oxford that the first English coffee house was opened in 1650 by Jacob a Lebanese Jew.


 OK, I'm not sure about all of Britain. I meant London




El_Greco said:


> -The first coffee house in London was opened in 1652 by an Armenian man named Pasqua Rosée. Originally brought to London as a servant by the merchant Daniel Edwards.


Well according to the below site that I provided previously (as well as others I checked), it says Pasqua Rosée was Greek.

http://www.untoldlondon.org.uk/news/ART38889.html


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Few more 'City of London Pics'


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Simply amazing! I feel so proud of being a londoner. 

London is unique!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Has to be one of the best if not the best London thread, great collection of pics once again jaegar kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

neorion said:


> Well according to the below site that I provided previously (as well as others I checked), it says Pasqua Rosée was Greek.


Sites I checked said he was an Armenian...anyway lets not argue about that.

:cheers1:


----------



## labcreation (Mar 26, 2007)

Great thread! :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

You've outdone yourself Jaeger.
The variety and quality of Londons architecture, combined with it's history and status make London seem like such an awesome place to me.Cannot wait to see it in the flesh(or stone).

That shoe shining thing is so cool, I wish I could get that done here in Perth it would make me feel so special.

:banana:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Marvellous, simply spectacular! I had seen London this April, but unfortunately not quite a lot of the Financial District, 'cause I thought it'd be rather boring. Your impressions proved the exact opposite of that erring faith to me! Keep it up


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*So wonderful and charming. The most beautiful financial district in the whole world...*


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*World’s most expensive office rent in St James’s Square;*

Despite the woes in the financial markets Permal, a hedge fund group and part of Legg Mason, has agreed to take two floors at 12 St James’s Square at rents of £140 and £130 per square foot. 

The price is the highest paid for office space anywhere in the world as well as in excess of prices paid for top-end West End buildings only two years ago, when £100 per sq ft was seen as the ceiling. 

The building was redeveloped by D2, a private Irish firm.

Financial Times 22.09.07


----------



## Tharpe (Jan 8, 2007)

Jaeger said:


>


these are amazing skyline shots. :applause:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

I like this City of London skyline shot too:
From Michael Wailes on flickr.
Scroll>>


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

I love the Willis Building designed by archiitect Norman Foster.


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

best London thread on SSC


----------



## kange (Jun 18, 2007)

The most beautiful financial district:shocked:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

one hell of a financial district, and one of the most crowded places in the world. 3000 per sq. mile by night rising to 400,000 by day. What i love is the medieval streetplan, many of these streets were originally 'laid out' by the path of a cow to its watering hole. The density is only really evident from the air:
photobucket









www.imageshack.us, www.skyscrapernews.com










image from www.skyscrapernews.com


----------



## lena5538 (Mar 20, 2008)

whatever they build to london, it will look great.. cause london is a great place!


----------



## Purdy Bear (Oct 9, 2008)

*London*

Hi Jaeger

Im new here, but Iv been looking through your thread for several days. Your photography is truly inspiring and blows my mind. How on earth do you get some of the shots!

Its inspired me to join this forum, and hopefully get out and take some photos of South East London (although we dont have many skyscrapers).

Keep up the awesome work. 


I need my City photo fix, so more photos please.

Thanks
Purdy


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Its nicer than I thought I had a perception London is just grimy old dingy architecture.


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Unique and beautiful!!


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

niroohawaii said:


> Its nicer than I thought I had a perception London is just grimy old dingy architecture.


Right yeah thats why it is one of the two World Alpha cities, along with New York. Oh dear. London has everything.

Example, John Nash terraces in London:


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

More of 'the City', the Square Mile financial area:



















Thanks to Jason Hawkes.


----------



## FlyerFan (Mar 25, 2005)

Zenith said:


>


That is one amazing photo!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That is a mindblowing photo... :eek2:

How is London doing in the latest economic crash?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome night pics :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yep, more from Jason Hawkes





























Canary Wharf




















West End




















South Bank


----------



## Purdy Bear (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow those Jason Hawkes photos are enough to send one insane. Totally awesome! I need more.


PS I wonder what camera and film etc they use to get those pic's.


----------



## Turko (Feb 20, 2005)

Great shots on London


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

absolutely stunning :uh:


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Zenith said:


> Right yeah thats why it is one of the two World Alpha cities, along with New York. Oh dear. London has everything.


New York is also grimy slimy dingy greyish oldish too with high crime rates poor public transportation heavy pollution. That doesnt mean they are unimportant cities (london and new york). 

You cant say New York or London are two of the cleanest or safest cities in the world, show some proof.

You said "London has everything". Let me ask: do you have Champs elysée, Great Wall, Taj Mahal, Hagia Sophia, World's largest airport, World's largest port, World's best airlines, World's best Airport, World's tallest skyscrapers, World's best skyline, World's safest city, World's richest city, World's cleanest city, or any of it?

*You said "London has everything"*
Now prove it.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

niroohawaii said:


> New York is also grimy slimy dingy greyish oldish too with high crime rates poor public transportation heavy pollution. That doesnt mean they are unimportant cities (london and new york).
> 
> You cant say New York or London are two of the cleanest or safest cities in the world, show some proof.
> 
> ...


STFU and let others enjoy the thread without the unnecessary trolling.

With that said, this is an amazing thread indeed. Those Jason Hawkes pictures are indeed quite mind blowing.


----------



## Tombs (Sep 9, 2007)

niroohawaii said:


> New York is also grimy slimy dingy greyish oldish too with high crime rates poor public transportation heavy pollution. That doesnt mean they are unimportant cities (london and new york).
> 
> You cant say New York or London are two of the cleanest or safest cities in the world, show some proof.
> 
> ...



lmao :nuts:

Got a chip on your shoulder there, mate?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I think he does, but the point is not lost. London is fabulous for many things, but like every place, it has its shortcomings. More photos please. London's modern in-fill towers and infrastructure really compliment the older built form very well.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Beautiful pictures! London is always the "City"...But...as we say in Brazil: "Too much calm at this hour" ( free translation of course:lol::lol...Come on England...We need you walking ahead!!! Do not stop right now! Brazil, China, India, Mexico were doing so fine! We need you!! Come on, stand up!!!


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

niroohawaii said:


> New York is also grimy slimy dingy greyish oldish too with high crime rates poor public transportation heavy pollution. That doesnt mean they are unimportant cities (london and new york).
> 
> You cant say New York or London are two of the cleanest or safest cities in the world, show some proof.
> 
> ...


Of course we don't have all of that you idiot.
You can find any shop,product,clothes shop,company in London.etc.
On that kind of scale mate,its called rational thinking,twit.

Use your brain,and stop trolling threads.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

stunning night shotskay:


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

of course London has everything.

the best city in the world..

don't need anything to prove it...

get over it, London is the best...


----------

